# 2001 Honda Fourtrax 350 Brake issues



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

My wife owns a Honda fourtrax 350. Last fall the brakes went in her quad. Brake Pads are fine, I have replaced the spring and made sure their are no leaks. Her brakes still have a lot of play and are not braking at all. It won't hold brake fluid, but I am looking for leaks.

Any ideas?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm assuming you are refering to the shoes?

You probably have them adjusted improperly/too loose. Try moving the star adjuster the other way. I've seen it way too many times now.

And BTW, if you are losing fluid, your leaking.


----------

